# Your favorite Mac and cheese recipe, please.



## shtrdave (Aug 15, 2011)

I have done the search and looked through some of the recipes.

I would appreciate seeing your favorite recipe, either oven or smoker.

thanks

dave


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is one we love - we have done it for wedding rehersals and for a catered dinner - Hope you like it

7 Cheese Mac and Cheese
Prep Time: 30 min

Cook Time: 1 hr 10 min
Serves: 6 servings

Ingredients

1 pounds elbow macaroni
6 eggs
1/2 cup cubed Velveeta cheese
1/4 pound (2 sticks) butter, melted
3 cups half-and-half, divided
2 cups grated sharp yellow Cheddar, divided
1 cups grated extra-sharp white Cheddar
3/4 cups grated mozzarella
1/2 cup grated Asiago
1/2cup grated Gruyere
1/2 cup grated Monterey Jack
1/2 cup grated Muenster
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 tablespoon black pepper
Directions
Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. Bring a large saucepan of salted water to a boil. Add the macaroni and cook until slightly al dente, about 10 minutes. Drain and set aside to keep warm.
Whisk the eggs in a large bowl until frothy.
Add the Velveeta, butter and 2 cups of the half-and-half to the large bowl of eggs. Add the warm macaroni tossing until the cheese has melted and the mixture is smooth. Add the remaining half-and-half, 3 cups of the sharp yellow Cheddar, the remaining grated cheeses, and salt and pepper, tossing until completely combined in the large bowl.
Pour the mixture into 9 by 13-inch casserole or baking dishes (approximately 3 (3-quart) baking dishes) and bake for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with the remaining 1 cup of sharp yellow cheese and bake until golden brown on top, about 30 minutes more.
Serve hot.


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2011)

Not for the heat impaired but can be adjusted. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103125/ham-mac-n-cheese#post_590217


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 16, 2011)

How do you like your Mac 'n Cheese? Simple and Traditional...Creamy or set Firm...Crumb top or Cheese top...Just Cheese or kicked up with Stuff mixed in? I could use a little more detail...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2011)

The best mac & cheese recipe I have ever tasted is the original one from Velveta.

It is very time consuming to make, but it is well worth the trouble.

This recipe is probably the one my Mother used to make 50 years ago.

The recipe can be found on the back of a Velveta box.

We like to smoke it, but it's just as good cooked in the oven.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 16, 2011)

To date this is my Favorite

Sqwibs Mac n' cheee

Worked on this to satisfy the masses.


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 17, 2011)

How I like mine is pretty much anything from just Mac and cheese to all kinds of stuff in it.

Pepperoni,onion,peppers, to name a few.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2011)

Growing up I liked it in a casarole with the edges burnt........kinda like burnt ends........


----------



## lovinspoonful (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my current favorite. Found it on Epicurious not so long ago and it gets rave reviews from my family and everyone who's tried it. It scales pretty well for larger batches and is very easy to prepare.

3 tablespoons butter plus more for baking dish
3 cups sliced large shallots (about 6)
8 ounces small elbow macaroni (2 cups)
1 1/4 cups half and half
2 1/2 teaspoons hot sauce (such as Cholula)
2 cups (packed) coarsely grated extrasharp cheddar cheese (about 8 ounces)
1 1/2 tablespoons all purpose flour
2/3 cup crumbled soft fresh goat cheese
Preheat oven to 400°F. Butter 11x7x2-inch glass baking dish. Melt 3 tablespoons butter in heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Add shallots; sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cover and cook 5 minutes, stirring often. Reduce heat to medium. Cook, covered, until shallots are deep brown, stirring often, about 6 minutes.

Meanwhile, cook macaroni in large saucepan of boiling salted water until just tender but still firm to bite, stirring occasionally; drain well. Reserve pan. Bring half and half and hot sauce to simmer in same saucepan over medium heat. Toss cheddar cheese and flour in medium bowl to coat; add to half and half mixture. Whisk until sauce is smooth and just returns to simmer, about 2 minutes. Mix in pasta. Season with salt and pepper.

Spread pasta mixture in prepared dish. Top with shallots, then goat cheese. Sprinkle with pepper. Bake until heated through, about 15 minutes.

Read More http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...ith-Caramelized-Shallots-350762#ixzz1VLWRdbk3


----------

